# Hunter fails physical, trade on hold



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> In his brief time with the 76ers, Steven Hunter didn't pass muster. Traded Wednesday to the New Orleans/Oklahoma City Hornets, the 7-foot center apparently didn't pass his physical.
> That left the trade of Hunter and cash considerations for second-round draft choices in 2006 and '07 temporarily on hold. Also on hold was the $2.85 million trade exception the Sixers created in the deal.
> "We're in discussions," Sixers president/general manager Billy King said. "Our doctors are talking with their doctors."
> There was no word on the specific nature of the problem. King was hoping to have the situation resolved in the course of the weekend.
> There was also reason to believe that King was waiting to see whether the Chicago Bulls might waive or buy out former Sixer Tim Thomas by the Feb. 23 trading deadline. If that were to happen, a source confirmed that King might consider signing him to a minimum-salary contract.


LINK


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

The deadline is 5:00 today, so we'll find out then whether or not the trade goes through.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

What are you guys thoughts on whats happens at 5:00. Do yall want him traded or do you want him to come back....Me personally I want the trade to happen.....Hunter could back up sammy but thats it.....I hated the way he boxed out, his rebounding sucked and I don't know how his attitude will be coming back after he knows he was on the trading block....The only thing I see bad is I think we could have gotten a little more for him....


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I remembered myself and Coatesvillian described this signing as the worst ever by BK and we got slammed for saying and hes trying to rid himself of it and its still going to wind up biting him in the rear. Hes just horrible


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

zendon hamilton showed more heart throwing his body around for 3 minutes with zero basketball skill the last game than Hunter has all season long.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

strongforehand said:


> zendon hamilton showed more heart throwing his body around for 3 minutes with zero basketball skill the last game than Hunter has all season long.




Yeah Hamilton in 3 mins shot the ugliest layup I've seen In 15 years of watching basketball, commited a near flagrant hard foul, and had a unnecessary stupid turnover. Heart is one thing, horrific game is another. If he were a horse he would have been put down by now. :biggrin:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

That's like what, the 5th failed physical this year? Wow.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I think there is something really strange going on with that. How are these guys ok to play but are failing physicals when its time to be traded or signed?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

The deadline was extended again to 5 pm tomarrow. Looks like both teams are committed to this.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

sliccat said:


> The deadline was extended again to 5 pm tomarrow. Looks like both teams are committed to this.


This better not get pushed back again tommorow cuz whatever the hell is going on is also prolly affecting any other moves we plan on making I just want us to make whatever move if any we are going to make and go with it


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

*wtf*.....


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> I remembered myself and Coatesvillian described this signing as the worst ever by BK and we got slammed for saying and hes trying to rid himself of it and its still going to wind up biting him in the rear. Hes just horrible


I hate telling people I told you so, but it's like practically everything I said in the offseason is coming true. From my frustration over the firing of O'Brien to get Cheeks, to signing Kyle Korver to that contract, to signing Dalembert to his, to Steven Hunter. It's just frustrating, and it's because of that pathetic offseason (along with a busier personal life) that I haven't been really keeping up with the team.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> I hate telling people I told you so, but it's like practically everything I said in the offseason is coming true. From my frustration over the firing of O'Brien to get Cheeks, to signing Kyle Korver to that contract, to signing Dalembert to his, to Steven Hunter. It's just frustrating, and it's because of that pathetic offseason (*along with a busier personal life*) that I haven't been really keeping up with the team.



I was wondering what happened to you......U, Beez, Kulun, and somebody else(can remember his name) you guys were the reason I joined this forum after being a lurker for so long.....Hope your life slows down a little so u can come back more often :biggrin:


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

And AGAIN................

Posted on Tue, Feb. 07, 2006
Hunter trade delayed again
By Joe Juliano
INQUIRER STAFF WRITER

Philadelphia 76ers president and general manager Billy King said today that a new deadline has been set for finalizing the trade of center Steven Hunter to the New Orleans Hornets while doctors discuss undiclosed medical matters.

King said the new deadline was set for 5 p.m. tomorrow.

Hunter was traded to the Hornets last Wednesday in exchange for second-round draft picks in 2006 and 2007.
In the offseason, the 7-foot center signed a five-year, $16.5-million contract but never fulfilled his expectations.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

i want hunter can be able to miss those exams because this trade is....nothing.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

DieSlow69 said:


> I was wondering what happened to you......U, Beez, Kulun, and somebody else(can remember his name) you guys were the reason I joined this forum after being a lurker for so long.....Hope your life slows down a little so u can come back more often :biggrin:


yeah, philly phanatic was why I joined the forum too.



> I hate telling people I told you so, but it's like practically everything I said in the offseason is coming true. From my frustration over the firing of O'Brien to get Cheeks, to signing Kyle Korver to that contract, to signing Dalembert to his, to Steven Hunter. It's just frustrating, and it's because of that pathetic offseason (along with a busier personal life) that I haven't been really keeping up with the team.


I remember, but not many people were particularly high on that. Also, what were the other options? If they hadn't resigned Korver and Dalembert(and Green), it would have sent them into a rebuilding project that would've lasted years. It was either prolong an era of mediocrity or send the team into Raptor-zone.

To be completely honest, the sixers would've been better off in the long term to trade AI and Webber for younger players and draft picks, give dalembert a lower offer, and accept it if he got taken away. But it's a risk either way. Talented young players meet trouble, get injured, and teams go south for a long time. Plus, the Charles Barkley trade haunts the franchise. A lot of it is his fault, but BK got caught in an extremely difficult situation, and didn't fail completely.

And Cheeks was my call. When he got hired, I left the forum for a while. I was one of the loudest people against that one.


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

This trade is a "nothing" because Steven Hunter is nothing. I'm fine with it because he sucks and I just want to get rid of his contract. He could have talent but it's sure hard to tell when he plays like the walking dead. This team needs to start cleaning out the dead weight.

I just don't understand why BK continues to lock himself into these long contracts. You'd think he would learn after Dikembe Mutombo, Aaron Mckie, Eric Snow, Kenny Thomas, etc, etc....

This franchise will never even sniff another Finals appearance w/
a. Allen Iverson (unfortunately)
b. Billy King


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

sliccat said:


> To be completely honest, the sixers would've been better off in the long term to trade AI and Webber for younger players and draft picks, give dalembert a lower offer, and accept it if he got taken away. But it's a risk either way. Talented young players meet trouble, get injured, and teams go south for a long time. Plus, the Charles Barkley trade haunts the franchise. A lot of it is his fault, but BK got caught in an extremely difficult situation, and didn't fail completely.
> 
> And Cheeks was my call. When he got hired, I left the forum for a while. I was one of the loudest people against that one.


I don't think I could even trust Billy King with handling trading A.I.!! I know you probably wouldn't equal value, but with BK, it'd be Charles Barkley all over again.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

strongforehand said:


> This franchise will never even sniff another Finals appearance w/
> a. Allen Iverson (unfortunately)
> b. Billy King


Disagree with a. with Allen you will always have a chance to get there If the sixers trade him Exit Chance for a lonnnnnnnnnnng time


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

strongforehand said:


> This trade is a "nothing" because Steven Hunter is nothing. I'm fine with it because he sucks and I just want to get rid of his contract. He could have talent but it's sure hard to tell when he plays like the walking dead. This team needs to start cleaning out the dead weight.
> 
> I just don't understand why BK continues to lock himself into these long contracts. You'd think he would learn after Dikembe Mutombo, Aaron Mckie, Eric Snow, Kenny Thomas, etc, etc....
> 
> ...



I agree with u on getting rid of some of the dead weight.....But it will be 2 times longer sniffing the Finals without AI...I just dont understand some of the thinking with trading A.I.....Your not even gonna get equal talent.....so why do you guys (not all of you)keep talking about trading him....What do you guys want to be like the Hawks, Toronto, or the New Orleans Hornets....with no chance of getting no where at all.....losing almost every game you play...At Least with A.I. you never know....with a slight change of people around him, he can make something happen....But without him.....WE WOULD BE STRAIGHT GARBAGE......FOR A LONG DAMN TIME TOO!!!!!!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

DieSlow69 said:


> I agree with u on getting rid of some of the dead weight.....But it will be 2 times longer sniffing the Finals without AI...I just dont understand some of the thinking with trading A.I.....Your not even gonna get equal talent.....so why do you guys (not all of you)keep talking about trading him....What do you guys want to be like the Hawks, Toronto, or the New Orleans Hornets....with no chance of getting no where at all.....losing almost every game you play...At Least with A.I. you never know....with a slight change of people around him, he can make something happen....But without him.....WE WOULD BE STRAIGHT GARBAGE......FOR A LONG DAMN TIME TOO!!!!!!


 I think I know why I like you as a poster so much, because of your dying passion for the team. Let me ask you a question. With AI we are a .500 team. Billy King is clearly clueless as well as Maurice Cheeks. Neither one of them will all of a sudden get a brain and know how to swing good trades and Cheeks all of a sudden know how to coach, that would be just silly. Im tired of being average and thats all AI can give us right now. He wont bring Philly a championship.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

DieSlow69 said:


> I agree with u on getting rid of some of the dead weight.....But it will be 2 times longer sniffing the Finals without AI...I just dont understand some of the thinking with trading A.I.....Your not even gonna get equal talent.....so why do you guys (not all of you)keep talking about trading him....What do you guys want to be like the Hawks, Toronto, or the New Orleans Hornets....with no chance of getting no where at all.....losing almost every game you play...At Least with A.I. you never know....with a slight change of people around him, he can make something happen....But without him.....WE WOULD BE STRAIGHT GARBAGE......FOR A LONG DAMN TIME TOO!!!!!!


The Hornets? Last I checked the Hornets are 24-23 while we're 24-24, and they have a brighter future than the Sixers, and the Sixers have a brighter future.

I know people love Allen Iverson, that's why I knew I was going to take a lot of heat at the beginning of last year when I said they should trade him. It's something the team has to consider with all the money wrapped into him and Webber. The Sixers aren't going to be able to move Webber until his contract year, so they have to do something with their most tradeable asset. When people say you can't win a championship with Iverson now, it's not a slight against Iverson as much as it's a slight on the roster built around him. One player does not a championship team make, neither do two. I try to approach things as realistically as possible, and the Sixers aren't looking at winning a championship anytime in the future. I think AI could reasonably be a final piece to a championship team elsewhere though.

The problem, as strongforehand alluded to, is that Billy King isn't someone I trust making these moves. The problem with King is one I've had for a long time, and it's he has no plan. Instead of having a vision for what he wants, he puts everything on the shoulders of a coach in what they want to build. When he got rid of O'Brien and brought in Cheeks, I thought he was finally going to say what style of basketball he wanted to play, instead he said he'll let Mo figure out what he wants. It's like he's washing his hands of any mistake before it happens.

The Sixers are a bad situation in this league, because it's not a desirable spot for any respectable coach. He could've fixed the situation by keeping O'Brien longer, but now that he's fired three coaches, why would anyone want to coach for him? His whole thing is to keep himself around. While putting together a team of players that he's not willing to part with.

This cements my belief that Billy King is terrible, because he's not about building anything.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Back on topic here... I just read that the steven hunter trade also involes the SIXERS paying the hornets cash. This makes no sense, not only are they getting ripped off, but my main hope was that it was clearing some cap space under the luxury. Now, I'm starting to think it was just stupid.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

sliccat said:


> Back on topic here... I just read that the steven hunter trade also involes the SIXERS paying the hornets cash. This makes no sense, not only are they getting ripped off, but my main hope was that it was clearing some cap space under the luxury. Now, I'm starting to think it was just stupid.


I don't think the cash thing is too big, because you're only allowed to pay so much money in a trade. They're practically paying the Hornets to take Steven Hunter to cover for a small portion of his contract. The thing I wonder, are they planning on using the trade exception they'd get for Hunter's salary? Or are they just going to let that (as well as Mark Jackson's) expire?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> I don't think the cash thing is too big, because you're only allowed to pay so much money in a trade. They're practically paying the Hornets to take Steven Hunter to cover for a small portion of his contract. The thing I wonder, are they planning on using the trade exception they'd get for Hunter's salary? Or are they just going to let that (as well as Mark Jackson's) expire?


Hmmm... I didn't know that they'd get an exception from it... I don't really know the ins and outs of the NBA contract rules too well.

And the trade deadline has been extended again. This is getting wierd. If BK had some sort of big plan with this, I hope it does go through. I hope he does, thinking it gets me hopeful.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Yeah, when you trade a player to a team who's under the cap, the contracts leaving don't have to match those that are coming back. When this happens the team who sent out the contract (if they're over the cap) get the difference in a trade exception. In this case since the Sixers only got draft picks, they get an exception worth Steven Hunter's full salary for this season. The exception is good until a year after the completion of the deal... if it ever happens.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Apparently the deal is going to be done today

this is qouted from an article i cant get into bc im not a member but a member has pulled the following qoutes out....

http://www.newsok.com/article/1755083/?template=sports/main

GM Jeffrey Bower said he was optimistic that the final details of the Steven Hunter trade would be completed today and Hunter would be able to participate in the team’s shootaround this morning and dress for tonight’s agame against Seattle.

There is 4pm ET trade deadline today for the deal. "We’ve all come to the conclusion that it is worth it," Scott said. "He’s the type of guy that we want on this team as far as his character. We’re not even talking about his athleticism and his ability to play basketball. Just the type of person that he is."


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Looks like the trade is dead. :sigh:


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> PHILADELPHIA - A trade that would have sent Philadelphia 76ers center Steven Hunter to the New Orleans Hornets was rescinded Wednesday because of concerns over his physical condition.
> 
> The trade was originally announced last Wednesday and would have sent Hunter to the Hornets for second-round picks in the 2006 and 2007 draft. Instead, there were questions about Hunter's condition during a physical and the deal was in limbo.
> 
> ...


LINK

wierd


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

sliccat said:


> LINK
> 
> wierd


God Damnit :curse:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

This is the begining of the end for Billy king. I LIKE IT


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> This is the begining of the end for Billy king. I LIKE IT


While it may be the beginning of the end, he'll still probably get at the very least another off season from Ed Snyder to prove himself because Snyder has only just now taken notice. The Flyers are his pride and joy, while the Sixers are afterthought.


----------

